

Looking under Yellowstone for the next supervolcano - cwan
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2009/08/yellowstone/achenbach-text/5

======
jsm386
A few years ago Discovery Channel aired a fun disaster 'docudrama'
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supervolcano_%28docudrama%29>) about the worst
case scenario for a Yellowstone eruption.

It was surprisingly well done...ie entertaining, more tied to facts that the
garbage coming out of history channel lately (eg
<http://www.history.com/content/nostradamus>)

